# A song I wrote 2 years ago



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi EverDream, 
I did an improv of your song...tried to make it personal. Hope you don't mind it.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MO5E728Q


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

I <} your voice 

<} = crappy looking heart... :roll: ... "they don't make em like they used too!"


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I <} your voice
> 
> <} = crappy looking heart... :roll: ... "they don't make em like they used too!"


I think a "3" works better. As in <3


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

That's the ticket!... lol. Gawd... my brain is turned off today... these benzos are mint.... *faints on bed*... lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, Angel_Ariel

It was really cool hearing my song.

By the way, your style of singing reminds me of Tori Amos. Do you know her?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I really like Cornflake girl, though that's all I remember. ...and her having sex with the piano stool practically when she performed once on Jool Holland's late night show! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> and her having sex with the piano stool practically when she performed once on Jool Holland's late night show! :wink:


 :shock: youtube link???


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Angel_Ariel said:


> Yeah, I really like Cornflake girl, though that's all I remember. ...and her having sex with the piano stool practically when she performed once on Jool Holland's late night show! :wink:


You have to hear more songs by her. She is AMAZING.

And yeah, she is always playing the piano this way lol It always make me laugh.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Angel_Ariel said:
> 
> 
> > and her having sex with the piano stool practically when she performed once on Jool Holland's late night show! :wink:
> ...


Here is some nice song she play, just for you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye1zA4_7 ... ed&search=


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

She talks/sings funny... =*(


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I changed it to something better. She looks better with the piano now lol


----------

